# My 1st Swissvax wax



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

After a couple of weeks of consideration and reading pretty much every single review here....... I went and got this.


















I know there are others that offer just as much if not more for less, but i just had to have something Swissvax. 

Didn't get the Cleaner Fluid although recommended by the dealer, because i'm using SRP which has fillers, just thinking that the Cleaner Fluid may wash off the fillers?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I truely believe the onyx is one of the best looking waxes SV make. it's a joy to use and smells great! Great buy!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

And yes, the cleaner fluid will strip the srp.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> And yes, the cleaner fluid will strip the srp.


The SV handbook says that the cleaner fluid will remove light scratches as well, but doesn't contain abrasives? So does that mean it has fillers as well?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Enjoy with onyx :thumb: I will not buy BoS again I will buy this wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Suberman said:


> The SV handbook says that the cleaner fluid will remove light scratches as well, but doesn't contain abrasives? So does that mean it has fillers as well?


Yeah, it's got cleaners in it to strip the old stuff off your paint, and has glazing oils and clay that will fill and mask swirls.

Other pre-wax cleaners that are just as good, but easier to use are the P21S/R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleanser, and Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse. There's others I haven't tried that are meant to be good like the lusso revitalizing creme. I'd be using one of these instead of SRP to get a deeper and wetter look. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

All SV Cleaner fluid contains filler .


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Onyx is a fantastic wax, especially if it is for the WR Blue Scoob in your avatar mate, used it on both our previous ones and looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. Enjoy the quality.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just got myself a pot of this as my first SV wax too! I must have an older pot as th pot itself looks completely different to yours - unless yours is a small pot?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> Onyx is a fantastic wax, especially if it is for the WR Blue Scoob in your avatar mate, used it on both our previous ones and looks amazing :thumb:


Yes it is for my WR blue scoob and i know you loved it on your previous 2 scoobs badman. 

I started a thread asking for recommendations couple of weeks ago and you replied with Onyx. 



adlem said:


> I've just got myself a pot of this as my first SV wax too! I must have an older pot as th pot itself looks completely different to yours - unless yours is a small pot?


Different? Don't they all look like that? I don't think there is a smaller pot. Mines 200ml as stated on their site. How big is yours?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Onyx is a fantastic wax tho, Durability aint the best but i can live with that.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, it's got cleaners in it to strip the old stuff off your paint, and has glazing oils and clay that will fill and mask swirls.
> 
> Other pre-wax cleaners that are just as good, but easier to use are the P21S/R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleanser, and Victoria Wax Deep Cleanse. There's others I haven't tried that are meant to be good like the lusso revitalizing creme. I'd be using one of these instead of SRP to get a deeper and wetter look. :thumb:


I'm just starting out and it's already getting too expensive. I need something for light swirls and i've just gotten a brand new bottle. Also it's pretty well received here, so SRP will have to do for now. 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> All SV Cleaner fluid contains filler .


Cheers for the info Maxi Milan :thumb:



VZSS250 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Enjoy the quality.


I certainly will.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

adlem said:


> I've just got myself a pot of this as my first SV wax too! I must have an older pot as th pot itself looks completely different to yours - unless yours is a small pot?


sounds like you have the old pot design buddy :thumb:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I was deciding between this and 'Samurai' but i believe they are very similar if not the same. This might be easier to sell if i want to try a different wax me thinks. 

I'm sure it'll be harder to sell 'Samurai' to a European car owner for example. :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Suberman said:


> I was deciding between this and 'Samurai' but i believe they are very similar if not the same. This might be easier to sell if i want to try a different wax me thinks.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be harder to sell 'Samurai' to a European car owner for example. :lol:


you will have to let us know how you get on with it as i might have to buy a pot :thumb:

Sent using my Blackberry Playbook


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Suberman said:


> Different? Don't they all look like that? I don't think there is a smaller pot. Mines 200ml as stated on their site. How big is yours?


Mine's a 200ml pot, must just be an older design pot - the thread doesn't come up as far and isn't clear on mine. I want the new style pot now! :lol:

Oh and doesn't it smell divine :argie:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Stop sniffing and get shining boys. Come on! :buffer:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

piccys of the car once applied would be good


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Suberman said:


> Yes it is for my WR blue scoob and i know you loved it on your previous 2 scoobs badman.
> 
> I started a thread asking for recommendations couple of weeks ago and you replied with Onyx.


Great stuff mate, sure you will love it, I had it recommended by the Concours boys from SIDC and loved it, smells gorgeous too.

Lovely motor you have there too mate :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I personally think Oynx looks better than BoS. More oily, so wetter look in my opinion. Looks great on Silvers, gives that SW golden shimmer..


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

kempe said:


> you will have to let us know how you get on with it as i might have to buy a pot :thumb:
> 
> Sent using my Blackberry Playbook


Will do mate. 



adlem said:


> Oh and doesn't it smell divine :argie:


It does! It actually smells delicious. :lol:



msb said:


> piccys of the car once applied would be good


Stay tuned. :thumb:



badman1972 said:


> Great stuff mate, sure you will love it, I had it recommended by the Concours boys from SIDC and loved it, smells gorgeous too.
> 
> Lovely motor you have there too mate :thumb:


:thumb: for the kind words.  Any link to pictures of your previous scoobs?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Suberman said:


> :thumb: for the kind words.  Any link to pictures of your previous scoobs?


The bride's old WRX



...............and my baby


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

i really AM tempted with some Onyx, but is it really that good???


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

it is good but durability is not the best as long as you apply every month it should be ok


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

As above, I think onyx is the best wax in it's price range. I have most if the SV waxes abd often end up using onyx


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Lucky man! 2 Scoobs and a wife who likes them both.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Suberman said:


> Lucky man! 2 Scoobs and a wife who likes them both.


Great cars, will always love them, sadly I am a turn-coat and now have a BMW due to fuel economy of my mapped STi travelling to work. The missus has traded in the old WRX though and has a new 60 plate STi hatch, so while I am trying to save money, she said 'f*ck the fuel bills' :lol::lol:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> Great cars, will always love them, sadly I am a turn-coat and now have a BMW due to fuel economy of my mapped STi travelling to work. The missus has traded in the old WRX though and has a new 60 plate STi hatch, so while I am trying to save money, she said 'f*ck the fuel bills' :lol::lol:


Top wife!

I have an STI hatch as well and i love it. :thumb: Brilliant cars for what they are supposed to be.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like my first purchase of wax next year will be some SV Onyx then.... First ever boutique wax purchase.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

this one, was my first wax too  it smells so gooood :doublesho  it gave me ungry when i apply it lool :lol:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Quick question. Do i need to keep it in any particular condition? Like somewhere cool and dry like the fridge? Or will room temperature do.


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

room temp fine mate


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

jimmyman said:


> room temp fine mate


:thumb:


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this:

Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax £1000

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swissvax-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43aa6541a6

I will have to put it on my Christmas wish list my Mrs has asked me to draw up. :lol:


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

NissanPathfinder said:


> Has anyone ever used this:
> 
> Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax £1000
> 
> ...


only used it once did not like it mate :lol:


----------

